# Zinger Winger Field Trialer G3



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Who has them and what do you think about them? How well do they match up with Dogtra electroncs? Do you have to buy an add-on release? Also, how does the 'multiple shot' thing work?

Thanks so much!
Kyle


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody...?


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

They work great they also equally well with Dogtra or tri tronics the mutie shot thing is used for different levels of sound when you activate the launcher you can use a 209 primer or a .22 blank depends on the lenght of the mark , also service is top notch . Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I have three older ones I use the tri tronics release on them they shoot the 209 primer they work great small enough to fit in my tacoma truck lite enough to carry out to the field one under each arm and setup very quickly.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

AKG said:


> Who has them and what do you think about them? How well do they match up with Dogtra electroncs? Do you have to buy an add-on release? Also, how does the 'multiple shot' thing work?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Kyle


I have one, I prefer the TT electronics (but I use Dogtra's ecollars). With the new rubbers it throws REALLY far. We only need to use the uppers. I prefer TT because it's really simple to add another receiver while with the Dogtra you will have to send it back to be re-programmed. You can run 10 receivers on one TT transmitter (though realistically, who's ever going to set up 10 marks at the same time?)

I use 32s when when setting up a long mark, and the wind is up, otherwise you wouldn't be able to hear the shot at the starting line.

I also like the black powdered coating - the winger is more hidden and not shiny, but it does get very hot to the touch.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

OK, so its not multiple shots, its multiple size shots, correct? Its not like I could fire off another blank for attention if needed, right?

Thanks for the replies!

Kyle


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

AKG said:


> OK, so its not multiple shots, its multiple size shots, correct? Its not like I could fire off another blank for attention if needed, right?
> Thanks for the replies!
> Kyle


It will only fire once per throw, but you can use primers, 22s or 32s. On one occasion, I tried loading up all three at once - didn't work, only the 22 went off. Why that one, and not the others, I don't know.

With the TT, it has a test beeper to make sure everything is hooked up right. I sometimes beep the test beeper to help a young dog, the sound draws the dog's attention. I do it when the inexperienced dog is already on its way to a long mark and I sense some uncertainty or it's trying to make a decision which way, which way. Beep. Oh. Over there.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

